# How to make templates?



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, I use inkscape and it's been working great for me, but when I print it out and try to cut it with scissors, it always ends out being uneven when draw it on the board and cut it out with my jigsaw. Also, it's paper so whenever I catch just a little bit of when drawing it, it will bend up and move so it makes it look more uneven. Most people use hard templates made of acrylic or something like that and I was wondering how they did it? o.o


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I use stick glue to paste my patterns onto card board from soda pop boxes. Then I cut them out. They are more durable and reusable. Or you can glue the pattern directly to the wood and just sand it off later.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I use spray glue the same thing carpet fitters use sticks very well all designs are cut from plastic sheet like this


----------



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh okay. Thanks. Do you guys just cut the design out of paper with scissors?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cwsdude said:


> Oh okay. Thanks. Do you guys just cut the design out of paper with scissors?


I do fella I just want the shape I just sand the template how I want it until I am happy with it I then stick it onto the wood draw around it then cut the wood out then put template back on and use a router with a flush cutting bit in it to follow the template job done .ATB Phil.


----------

